# closed!



## Manaberry (Apr 21, 2020)

all closed! sorry i couldnt help all of you guys out!


----------



## wadoo (Apr 21, 2020)

could i come by? ill bring you 2 nook mile tickets if thats okay


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 21, 2020)

Could I come over as well? I do have two trips’ worth, if that’s okay!


----------



## McSquiggles (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come please! Could I possibly do two trips for 2 NMT?


----------



## G0gg1ns (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come if I can! Thanks!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello! Would love to come, I can tip ya NMT c:


----------



## TheDude (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love an inv to your island.


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Me too pls ty! Will tip


----------



## Emzy (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to visit


----------



## Aeris (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if I get the chance. =) Congrats on such a price and good luck with all the potential chaos!


----------



## Aivilo (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to pop over please


----------



## Garrett (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes please. Just need a single trip.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come? I just need a single trip


----------



## shendere (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, id like to do two trips please, Fayt from outset~


----------



## fashions (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I'm on a random island right now so I'll be 10-15 mins, but I can only assume you already have quite a few people lined up already ^^


----------



## pacs (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to go sell


----------



## salem.bells (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit please!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Interested! If possible, I'd like to do two trips. Let me know if that is / isn't okay with you.


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come? I'd like to do two trips if you dont mind. Can give 2 NMTs. Joseph from Isla Trexa.


----------



## PurpleCrutches (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 21, 2020)

id love to come! 

also tipping 2 nmt!


----------



## Feunard (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come! I'll leave a tip.


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 21, 2020)

i would love to visit!! i can happily tip!


----------



## morthael (Apr 21, 2020)

would love to visit when you have space! i only need to do one trip!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 21, 2020)

Okay i think i'll close off further replies from here! If you've already posted, sit sight and I'll send you a PM as soon as I can c:


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 21, 2020)

Nooks just closed for the night, apologies to those that didnt make it!! D:


----------



## pacs (Apr 21, 2020)

Damn kk thanks anyways


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 21, 2020)

My first ever post on TBT ends in tragedy it seems. Thanks anyway, hope the tips were flowing


----------

